# Image File



## Plainfielder13 (Jul 21, 2007)

I am looking for a Tivo Image File. I need it fast, this Tivo is a gift. I have a blank hard drive, so I need the image file to put on it.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

InstantCake


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Plainfielder13 said:


> I am looking for a Tivo Image File. I need it fast...


Fast enough to provide the model number?


----------

